# impératif + pronom



## Xutonio

Bonjour a tous.

Je me trouve un peu perdu avec le correct usage des pronoms personnels aprés (?) un verb au imperatif.
Par exemple le verbe transitif indirect _repondre_ á la deuxième personne du singuliere: (tu) _réponds!_

réponds-moi!
réponds-toi!

Dans la grammaire Bescherelle est expliqué que on doit utiliser _-moi _et_ -toi _ après l'imperatif dans ce cas_.
_Comme doit-on se comporter dans les autres cas?_ 

réponds-lui/elle!
réponds-nous! 
réponds-vous! _(pas de sens mais il n'importe pas)
_réponds-eux/elles!_

Ou doit-on poser le pronom devant le verbe?

_lui/elles réponds!
nous réponds! 
vous réponds! _(pas de sens mais il n'importe pas)
_eux/elles réponds!_

La chose se complique de plus si nous ajoutons autres pronoms (complement object direct)
Par example avec le verbe _faire_: _(tu) fais!_  [Tu doit faire cette chose-lá á (pour) moi]

_fais-le-moi!
fais-le-toi_!


_fais-le-lui/elle!
fais-le-nous!
fais-le-vous!
fais-le-eux/elles!

_Je pense que toutes ces formes ne sont pas correctes.
Et je ne peux pas imaginer autre forme avec le pronoms devant, comme j'ai tenté avec le verbe _répondre_.Quelle serait la règle général, s'il y a une?

Merci!


----------



## WestFevalia

- Quand il n'y a qu'un pronom :
_Réponds-moi !
Réponds-toi !
Réponds-lui !_ (pas de changement au féminin)
_Réponds-nous !
Réponds-vous !_ 
_Réponds-leur !_
- Quand il y en a deux :
_fais-le-moi !
 fais-le-toi !
fais-le-lui !_
_fais-le-nous !
__fais-le-vous !
 fais-le-leur !_

A ma connaissance, on ne met jamais le pronom devant le verbe à l'impératif. En ce qui concerne les pronoms, ce sont des COI (réponds *à moi *[COI], fais-le [COD] *à moi *[COI])


----------



## Xutonio

Merci beaucoup West!
C'est plus clair maintenant!
Y a-t-il une raison parce-que on utilise _-moi, -toi_ (forme disjointe)... mais -lui _-leur_ a la treuxième personne (forme conjointe)? 
L'excepción c'est _-moi -toi_, c'est pas? Etant COI de forme conjoint il aurait dû être _-me -te_[avec_ nous/vous _on ne peut pas voir la difference entre conjointe et disjoint].


----------



## pointvirgule

WestFevalia said:


> A ma connaissance, on ne met jamais le pronom devant le verbe à l'impératif.


Mais si. _Ne me quitte pas. Ne te perds pas en route. _

Bienvenue au forum, Xutonio.


----------



## Xutonio

Merci pointvirgule!
Oui avec le imperatif negatif les choses paraissent plus "normales"  [on utilise la forme conjoint du pronom personnel devant le verbe].

Mais par exemple: [ne fais pas cette chose à moi] 

_Ne me le fais pas_ 
                       ou  _
                            Ne moi le fais pas_?


----------



## pointvirgule

Les formes correctes sont : _Fais-le-moi_ et _Ne me le fais pas. _
Avant le verbe : _me, te_. Après le verbe : _-moi, -toi_. 
Je ne sais pas pourquoi l'usage a évolué ainsi, mais c'est comme ça.


----------



## Xutonio

Très bien!  j'ai entendu maintenant.
Merci.


----------



## Roméo31

Juste deux mots pour indiquer que l'exemple ci-dessus  _Fais-le-vous !_ est incorrect.
_
Faites-le vous ! 

_Ou dans un sens différent :_ Faites-le, vous! _(Sous-entendu_ : Moi, je n'ai pas envie de le faire !)_


----------



## WestFevalia

pointvirgule said:


> Mais si. _Ne me quitte pas. Ne te perds pas en route. _
> 
> Bienvenue au forum, Xutonio.



C'est vrai ! J'étais tellement absorbée par les -moi et -toi que j'ai oublié les me et te !


----------



## Xutonio

Merci Roméo aussi!

Doncs pour résumer 

Au positif
_fais-le moi !
 fais-le toi !
fais-le lui !_
_fais-le nous !
__fais-le vous !
 fais-le leur !_

Au negatif
_Ne me le fais pas
Ne te le fais pas
Ne lui le fais pas
Ne nous le fais pas
Ne vous le fais pas
Ne leur le fais pas_

Est-ce que c'est correct?


----------



## WestFevalia

Au négatif _le _se place avant les autres pronoms . Eh oui, le français c'est terrible


----------



## Roméo31

Xutonio, tu devrais relire mon message précédent : Fais-le vous  Ne vous le fais pas 

Sur la place des pronoms avec l'impératif, voir cet article :
http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?id=4206


----------



## Maître Capello

N'oubliez pas les traits d'union qui sont obligatoires entre le verbe à l'impératif (positif) et tous les pronoms qui suivent et en dépendent directement. À ce sujet, voir impératif + pronom(s) - usage du trait d'union.

_Faites-le vous_  → _Faites-le-vous_ 

Il faut également employer l'ordre habituel des pronoms, que les pronoms suivent ou précèdent le verbe :

_Fais-*le-lui*
Fais-*le-leur*
Ne *le lui* fais pas_ (et non : _lui le _)
_Ne *le leur* fais pas_ (et non : _leur le _)


----------



## Logospreference-1

Ne doit-on pas exclure _fais-le-toi,_ qu'on prend forcément pour une forme pronominale comme dans _fais-toi plaisir !_ ou pour une forme très familière comme dans _garde-le-toi ! mange-le-toi_ _!_, dans laquelle _toi_ semble simplement ajouté par agacement ?


----------



## Roméo31

J'ai déjà fait exclure "fais-le vous" (_sic_). Je conserverai la même forme avec "toi", car elle existe bel et bien dans les sens que vous indiquez.
=" fais-le à toi-même." = "cette chose-là, fais-la à toi-même." Ex. :_ Ce reproche, fais-le-toi plutôt qu'à moi._


----------



## Xutonio

Roméo31 said:


> Juste deux mots pour indiquer que l'exemple ci-dessus  _Fais-le-vous !_ est incorrect.
> _Faites-le vous !
> _



Maintenant je le vois. C'est un problème conceptuel. La personne de _fais_ (tu) ne peut pas faire _á vous_. Donc: (vous) _Faites-le-vous ! _ Est-ce que ceci était le problème?
Je l'avais dejá signalé dans mon premièr post , mais j'étais trop concentré sur la grammaire pour regarder le sens. 

Avant je pensais que votre post avait à voir avec l'usage du trait d'union. 
La versión correcte est _Faites-le-vous! A_vec deux traites, no? 
On peux voir le deux formes tout le long de ce thread et dans le même post aussi. J'imagine qu'il peut être un erreur que me peux pardonner 

Merci a tout le monde



Maître Capello said:


> Il faut également employer l'ordre habituel des pronoms, que les pronoms suivent ou précèdent le verbe :
> 
> _Fais-*le-lui*_
> _Fais-*le-leur*_
> _Ne *le lui* fais pas_ (et non : _lui le _)
> _Ne *le leur* fais pas_ (et non : _leur le _)



Donc
_Ne le lui fais pas (et non : lui le)
Ne le leur fais pas (et non : leur le)
_Mais _
Ne me le fais pas (et non : le me )
Ne te le fais pas (et non : le te )_
"L'inversion" seulement s'applique à la treuxième personne?


----------



## Roméo31

Tu as dû voir qu'on pouvait dire correctement aussi :
Ne* nous *le fais pas.
Ne *vous* le faites pas.


----------



## Maître Capello

Xutonio said:


> "L'inversion" seulement s'applique à la treuxième personne?


Non, mais l'ordre des pronoms change selon la personne grammaticale. Voir en particulier les discussions suivantes :
Ordre des pronoms : me/te/se/nous/vous, le/la/les, lui/leur, y, en
Ordre des pronoms à l'impératif


----------



## Xutonio

Merci a tous. L'ordre de pronoms à l'impératif c'est plus clair. Mais oui en general je trouve le theme pas facile.

[…]


----------

